# Preserving turkey beard, tail fan, and wings



## SalmonSlayer

Any recommendations on how to preserve these to make a mount?

I got all the meat cut off the tail and beard...but the wings i'm not sure what to do.

i heard of injecting something like borax??? 

Is there anything like salt I can use to keep it from spoiling and stinking up the house?

Thanks!


----------



## FREEPOP

Ben, put salt on it and change it at least once a day. Usually in a day or two it'll draw the majority of the moisture out. For the fan, you have to have that postioned the way you want it so lay it out on carboard and pin the middle and at the least, the very two outside feathers in the fan shape you want. Then lay the legs on it to keep it flat. After 3-4 days the fan will be stiff and apply borax to it. 
Cut the legs about 1/2 on either side of the spur and clean the two holes out with a wire, rinse out and put on a string so you can make your necklace.


----------



## EdB

Use a mix of borax and salt when the parts are still moist. Borax is the preservative and the key here to a good result. You need that get it into fleshy parts when it is still moist. I coat the spurs and beards with borax and salt right from the get go and let it dry with this stuff on it. I don't know about the wings, if there is lots of meat/ fat on the bones, I think it will rot regardless of how much cure you put on it.


----------



## FREEPOP

On the wings, I took as much meat out as I could salted for 2 days, borax and let dry. Make sure to shape it.

I leave mine in the pole barn for a couple of months. The bugs get to them and after they are done, they're clean as a whistle. It has a fine web on it and small brownish egg shell laying around and I know they're done. Shop vac clean up, put on the board. I've done dozens this way and is easy and smell free, just takes a little time.


----------



## omega58

Has anyone used duct tape to tape out the fan? I have heard it works well and duct tape doesn't stick to turkey feathers, but I just pinned mine out.


----------



## FREEPOP

I would be scared to use duct tape. Pins and carboard or that foam sheet type insulation works good enough, reusable and cheap.


----------



## huntincountryboy79

I pin the two outside feathers & use masking tape for holding the rest in place. Only need to do that for a few days until it stiffness up. That's always worked great for me.


----------



## Neal

omega58 said:


> Has anyone used duct tape to tape out the fan? I have heard it works well and duct tape doesn't stick to turkey feathers, but I just pinned mine out.


I have a large corkboard that I use, along with thumb tacks, or as freepop said, a big piece fo cardboard. I would have to believe Duct would stick.

Here's one I did using the "Successful hunter patch" as a centerpiece.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

There's no way I'm risking duct tape on my tail feathers!

I WILL however, stick some wing feathers down with tape and let it sit a couple days and post results.

I'm gone for 1 week starting saturday night for a habitat for humanity build in Phoenix AZ. I shot my bird on the 7th and still haven't gotten salt or borax on it. I know, I know...my fault...but try leaving work for 1 week and a 6 month pregnant wife and a 2 yr old at home...things are crazy right now! :yikes: I plan to buy borax tonight after work and at least get that rubbed into the flesh tonight. Any other suggestions on the beard and fan?

I also wanted to keep the wings...but looks like I'll just be throwing them out...they already stink to high heaven in the garage. I'll just pluck and keep the feathers I suppose.

thanks for all the advice so far!


----------



## FREEPOP

Usually the day I shoot my bird, the beard gets set on a paper plate with borax and salt. I wrap a rubber band around the beard so it doesn't "fan out" as it drys. Rub it in the mixture every day or so. Put it some place where animals can't get it, that is very improtant. It only takes a day or 4 to dry that out.


----------



## FREEPOP

Ben, if you have freezer space, you can just bag everything and wait till you get back. I did that on my frist one since I didn't have a clue and I was up north. Throw it all in a kitchen trash bag, place it in there so it doesn't get crushed.

If I was closer, I'd do it for you.


----------



## omega58

Here is one guy that uses duct tape. . .someone go ahead and try it and get back with me. 

http://www.bowhunting.net/Hunts/GrandSlam/Outfitters/FredLutger-Make-A-TurkeyFan.html

I'll try it with some grouse fans this fall and see how it works and post results.


----------



## FREEPOP

FWIW, I personally wouldn't use the epoxy until it was all dry. You can use bondo too.


----------

